# Non è possibile!



## ericzumba

Bonjour, messieurs :]

Come sarebbe nel francese l'espressione 'non è possibile!', come nel senso di essere sorpreso da qualche avenimento.

Vi ringrazio antecipatamente.

Eric


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

Qual è il tuo tentativo di traduzione?


----------



## ericzumba

Veramente non l'ho. 

Ho appena avuto la mia terza lezione di francese :]

Google mi dice "ne peut pas!"


----------



## Tuttuna

Ce n'est pas possible!


----------



## vale_new

ericzumba said:


> Veramente non ne ho.
> 
> Ho appena avuto la mia terza lezione di francese meglio: Sono appena tornato dalla mia terza lezione di francese :]
> 
> Google mi dice "ne peut pas!"


 
Provo: '(mais) ce n'est pas possible!'


----------



## DearPrudence

Tuttuna said:


> Scusa, non ho messo la cediglia e quindi sarebbe:
> 
> *ç*e n'est pas possible!


No, no, è "*ce* n'est pas possible !" 
Ma in lingua parlata, diciamo : "*C'est pas possible ! (J'y crois pas !!)*"


----------



## Tuttuna

Che errore! Scusate!


----------



## zone noire

DearPrudence said:


> Ma in lingua parlata, diciamo : "*C'est pas possible ! (J'y crois pas !!)*"




Ou encore : "C'est pas vrai !".


----------



## ericzumba

Grazie, ragazzi!

Siete bravi.

Mi sono accorto di un piccolo errore delle doppie consonanti. 

Scusate.





ericzumba said:


> Bonjour, messieurs :]
> 
> Come sarebbe nel francese l'espressione 'non è possibile!', come nel senso di essere sorpreso da qualche av*v*enimento.
> 
> Vi ringrazio antecipatamente.
> 
> Eric


----------



## zone noire

ericzumba said:


> Bonjour, messieurs :]
> 
> Come sarebbe nel si traduce in francese l'espressione 'non è possibile!',  nel senso di essere sorpreso da qualche avvenimento.
> 
> Vi ringrazio anteicipatamente.
> 
> Eric


 
Ti segnalo delle altre correzioni


----------



## ericzumba

Grazie, Zone Noire.

Ci si riesce qualche giorno a scrivere correttamente.


----------

